# Davinci Code



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Saw this last night, not bad at all. Ive never read the book, but a friend of mine says it misses some bits, but overall pleased.

BTW, dont drink beer while watching it - its a long film, and toilet time is limited!!!

Jae


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Going to see it on Sunday.

I normally find that when the critics have panned a film, I actually enjoy it more than the ones they rave about...


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the critics have said that if you've read the book, you'll be disappointed.

So if you ain't it should be a good 2 1/2 hours of watching


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Should be good for me then....... books are not on my list of things to do list


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Read the book last week already seen one big difference with the film :?


----------



## NewBeetlePaul (May 25, 2002)

Tut Tut


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Very disapointed in it, Tom Hanks was pants, the bird was cute but pants the only good show was by the abino monk.

shame was looking forward to a good film.


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

We saw it saturday night with some friends, and we all enjoyed it!
Doesn't stray too far from the book, until the end, and apart from Tom Hanks' HUGE head, I thought everyone was well cast.

Oh, and Audrey Tatou.. Hubba Hubba [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Thought book was pants - did not empathise with or like very much the two lead charcters.

Was at film festival for launch last week - most people seemed ambivilent-to-negative about it.

I put this down to too much hype in the media and from the studio. This usually sets expectations too high, and a let down/disappointment is inevitable.

I shant bother paying to watch it - it'll do for boxing day TV movie in a few years.


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

garyc said:


> I shant bother paying to watch it - it'll do for boxing day TV movie in a few years.


_Christmas Day_ would be a result


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

David_A said:


> Very disapointed in it, Tom Hanks was pants, the bird was cute but pants the only good show was by the abino monk.
> 
> shame was looking forward to a good film.


Gone of Tom Hanks...Use to like his earlier films but now he seems to have gone the way of Tom Cruise. Got to wrapped up in their own self importance. This goes back to Dianas funeral when they got one of their aides to phone up and book tickets for the funeral as though it was some kind of event.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i thought it was ok. not sure i would buy it on DVD. Would this movie have been made if it involed another religion???? :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> i thought it was ok. not sure i would buy it on DVD. Would this movie have been made if it involed another religion???? :roll:


I don't see why not. Jesus features in countless other religions. :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I agree with the point about a little bit of a let down having read the book..

worth a go see though :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

A trully awful production in almost every way


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Book well-suited to grown Harry Potter fans.


----------

